# Our baby girl, Casey!



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

After weeks of waiting and a total of 13 hours drive, we finally have our newest baby girl home! Our trip was so well worth it. She is a total sweetheart. She loves getting cuddled and just attaches herself to any person. She's like a little shadow. The whole family is already wrapped around her little paws. Even our boy, Casper, is really taken with her. 

Here are some pics I took of her today...




























Enjoy.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats, Naz!!!!! She looks like pure love :wub: have you picked a name yet? You must be on :cloud9: congrats to your family and I hope Casper continues to love his new sis...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable....congratulations!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a sweetheart! Congratulations, she's beautiful!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats she is a cutie:wub:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Naz - She's adorable and worth the wait! No wonder she has your family wrapped around her puppy paws. Congratulations! Don't forget your SM friends, and post more pics for us!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats! She's cute.:blush:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

She is so adorable CONGRATS


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

She is a cutie.congrats


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Naz!!! She is so adorable!! :tender:Your heart just melts when you see her, no wonder everyone is wrapped around her sweet little paw. I'm so happy to hear that cutie pie Casper :wub: is taking well to her. Can't wait to see more pics. And keep us posted on how Casper and his new sissy continue get along. How are the pups taking her?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh she is precious! :wub: I can't think of many things in life more exciting than bringing home a puppy. I'm happy for you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I wish I could pick her up, hold her and smell her puppy breath! She's so adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Naz --- WINNING:chili::chili::chili: (gosh where'd that come from? Must be channeling Charlie Sheen) but Casey is such a doll baby.:wub::wub: It's a certain look that I just love. So well worth the trip (easy for me to say). Is she a Josymir? I couldn't remember whom you were getting a pup from but I though that was about the driving time Hey, I've spent nearly 13 hours just getting out to Montauk when the LIE is backed up:w00t:. At least you got a pup for those 13 hours. :HistericalSmiley: So happy for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Congrats, Naz!!!!! She looks like pure love have you picked a name yet? You must be on congrats to your family and I hope Casper continues to love his new sis...


Yeah, we named her Casey. We wanted to keep all our Maltese name starting with 'C' because of Cupid. 



brendaman said:


> Naz - She's adorable and worth the wait! No wonder she has your family wrapped around her puppy paws. Congratulations! Don't forget your SM friends, and post more pics for us!!


Of course I won't! How could I ever forget you guys? :wub: If I didn't join SM, I probably wouldn't have gotten our little princess and ended up adopting from a BYB since I didn't know better then. 

She's so photogenic so it won't be a problem getting tons of pictures of her. I'll flood you guys with puppy pics. 



lmillette said:


> Oh Naz!!! She is so adorable!! Your heart just melts when you see her, no wonder everyone is wrapped around her sweet little paw. I'm so happy to hear that cutie pie Casper is taking well to her. Can't wait to see more pics. And keep us posted on how Casper and his new sissy continue get along. How are the pups taking her?


We tried to keep her first day as quiet and calm as possible so she'd have a chance to settle down and bond with us first. We've only let our other babies meet her through her x-pen. But I'll start getting them more 'play time' today, especially with Casper. I'll keep you posted how today goes. Wish me luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is simply adorable!!!!!! I know that feeling of love at first sight! Congrats to all of you and please keep posting pix.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! :ThankYou:




Snowbody said:


> Naz --- WINNING:chili::chili::chili: (gosh where'd that come from? Must be channeling Charlie Sheen) but Casey is such a doll baby.:wub::wub: It's a certain look that I just love. So well worth the trip (easy for me to say). Is she a Josymir? I couldn't remember whom you were getting a pup from but I though that was about the driving time Hey, I've spent nearly 13 hours just getting out to Montauk when the LIE is backed up:w00t:. At least you got a pup for those 13 hours. :HistericalSmiley: So happy for you. :thumbsup:


 Thanks, Susan! We share the same type in 'looks' then cause she is exactly what we were looking for too. We got her from Mella Malta. I can't thank Millie enough for giving us a head's up the night before because there was another lady who was going to get a puppy from her and wanted to beat us there even though she told her that we have first preference. We got there almost at the same time with not even a minute difference - she walked right through the door right after us. I picked her up as soon as I saw her and didn't let go until the other lady made her pick. We knew she wanted our little Casey as well because of the looks she was giving her. But there was no way I was losing our baby. I had to drive *on* a mountain for almost 4 hours from Hershey Park (silly GPS routed me that way when I selected "Fastest Time") just to get there in time. And my brother drove the whole trip back home which was almost 9 hours. But like I said, it was sooo worth the trip. She's our little angel. :innocent:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Yeah, we named her Casey. We wanted to keep all our Maltese name starting with 'C' because of Cupid.


 
I love that Naz!! What a great way to honor and keep Cupid in the Malt crew. :wub: 



[/quote] We tried to keep her first day as quiet and calm as possible so she'd have a chance to settle down and bond with us first. We've only let our other babies meet her through her x-pen. But I'll start getting them more 'play time' today, especially with Casper. I'll keep you posted how today goes. Wish me luck. [/quote]

Good luck, but I don't think you need it! I think Casper and Casey are going to be best buds!!! Try to get a pic of them for me.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

What a little doll


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So sweet 

Congrats!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is a little doll:wub:. A keeper for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Kaiser said:


> We got her from Mella Malta. I can't thank Millie enough for giving us a head's up the night before because _there was another lady who was going to get a puppy from her and wanted to beat us there even though she told her that we have first preference. We got there almost at the same time with not even a minute difference - she walked right through the door right after us. I picked her up as soon as I saw her and didn't let go until the other lady made her pick. We knew she wanted our little Casey as well because of the looks she was giving her. But there was no way I was losing our baby. I had to drive *on* a mountain for almost 4 hours_ from Hershey Park (silly GPS routed me that way when I selected "Fastest Time") just to get there in time. And my brother drove the whole trip back home which was almost 9 hours. But like I said, it was sooo worth the trip. She's our little angel. :innocent:


OK, the visual of you driving 4 hrs through a mountain and then getting there, claiming your prize -- Casey -- and protecting her from another who wanted her as well is just HILARIOUS!!! That should have been in your introduction!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new furbaby. She is adorable its not surprising she has everyone wrapped around her paw. Can't wait to see more pics and hear her name. :wub:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! Naz! She is just adorable~~~


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Naz,Casey is a little doll. Worth every mile of that drive. Your story made me laugh!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What a cutie pie :wub:

Huge congrats to you:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Your story of the lady getting there just as you did, and wanting the same pup, reminds me of the Cabbage Patch Dolls! When my daughter was little, they were in such demand, they were hard to find. My friend and I went into a K-Mart and there were a few left. My friend charged after them, and so did other people. A lot of shoving and pulling over a Cabbage Patch Doll!!!!!! I already had one for my daughter! So glad that you got little Casey, and it didn't have to resort to that!!! LOL


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, what a doll! Welcome, baby Casey :wub: Thanks for the beautiful pics, Naz, and congrats!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is a love bug for sure!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

She is soooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw, your baby was just born to be *your* baby. She is gorgeous and adorable. I know you will have many many years of bliss. Congratulations.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh Naz, I'm lucky it wasn't me and my penchant for chocolate. I probably would have hung out in Hershey for a little taste or two and missed out on being there first to claim Casey. :brownbag: Well done. :chili: (I'm sure Hershey is in collusion with google maps to make others pass by there


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my, this is the second puppy cuteness I've seen tonight! It's almost more than I can stand. She is soooooooo Cuuuuute!!!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your kind words everyone! She's our little princess and she knows it! Only 2 days with us and she knows how to get what she wants, when she wants it. I'm having trouble getting everyone to leave her in her x-pen when she starts whining. I leave her in her pen and walk out for a bit, but as soon as I get back, she's on someone's lap or shoulder lol! Training her is going to be soo tricky. But I'm loving every minute of it. :wub:

I have a little 'problem' though...She doesn't seem to want anything to do with our Casper.  I'm not sure if it's because she's not used to him yet or she's playing hard to get or because Casper was too hyper at first. When I placed both of them in the x-pen, Casper went right up to her and started smelling her face. She ignored him at first then growled and snapped at him when he didn't stop. But when he has his back turned, she'll go right up and sniff him. And when he goes next to her, she's just ignoring him. I think our little boy is a little sad about it because I noticed that he went on the side and curled there after she did that. I felt so bad that I picked him up and gave him kisses. 

The thing is, Casey was very playful with the other dogs at Millie's place. She even went and pawed Casper's face playfully when they met. That's when we know (or thought we know) that she's the one for us/him. But it's not turning it very well right now. And here I thought our boy would be the bossy one since he's the alpha male in our pack. I have a feeling he's going to be submissive when it comes to her. 


Is this something that will improve in time, once they get used to each other? Do you think they'll get along?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C.......Cutie patutie:Cute Malt:

A.......Angel as Malt'Angel:innocent:

S.......Sweet as Sugar:tender:

E.......Everybody Loves :heart:her

Y.......Yes! Adorable indeed:smootch:








*


----------



## mellamalta (May 19, 2009)

naz, i'm so happy that you are happy with little casey cause you're just as sweet as she is.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Naz, sorry to hear that they aren't best buds yet, but I think it will work itself out. How are things now?


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Your new baby girl Casey is adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, Millie and Cheri! She's definitely very sweet and adorable. :wub: To people, that is.



lmillette said:


> Naz, sorry to hear that they aren't best buds yet, but I think it will work itself out. How are things now?


I hope you're right, Lindsay. Right now, I sort of feel like a failure that I can't seem to get them to like each other. I know they both have their individual personalities but I can't help it lol. Casey will be attending puppy kindergarten next week so I'm hoping that would help get her more sociable.

As of the moment, they mostly ignore each other. I have not seen them play at all. Whenever I put them in the x-pen for some time together, they just lay on opposite sides. The only interaction I see between them is when Casper would sometimes go next to Casey and sniff her. If he gets too close, she'll snap at him. Thank God he's been pretty lenient with her. I honestly thought he might be a problem with a new puppy because he is the alpha male in our doggy pack. But the little girl is proving to be a spitfire. I'm worried that if she keeps up with it, Casper might completely lose interest in her and treat her as an outsider. 

On another note, I noticed that Casper has mellowed down a lot since Casey arrived. He used to be so bossy with the other dogs and would always bark for attention. Now he's being so calm and behaved. I'm torn between being glad and worried. 

I'd really be grateful if you guys can give me some advices/tips on how to get them to be more friendly with each other. I'm not sure if I'm doing things wrong or if I should just give them time.

Here's a photo of them together...Sorry for the quality. They won't sit still together so I have to snap one while they both want out of the pen.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Naz, sorry things aren't working out exactly like you had hoped. You're not a failure though, it just may take time. They sure do look super cute together. That’s good that Casper isn't being bossy to her but I just wonder why she is snapping. Are you correcting her when she does that? Have you tried having them be together out the pen? Maybe it is the pen. Once they are in a more open space they may play. Since you are taking Casey to puppy class, you should ask the dog trainer what they think. You may also want to ask the trainer if you could bring Casper to one class. This way maybe Casey will experience a class with Casper and it maybe a positive way for them to start a bond. They may even interact at the class. Just a thought. I know you said Cupid and Casper were really close and great buds, but Casper and Casey will probably have a different relationship. I'm sure the bond and playing will happen with some time. Keep me posted.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, Lindsay! :hugging:

I just emailed the trainer about the current situation with Casper and Casey so I'm waiting to hear back from her if she has any advices about it. You may be right about the pen though. I let them out and puppy proofed the whole house last night and Casey went up to Casper and pawed his face! Then Casper took a toy in his mouth and looked at her....That's as far as it went though. Casey became interested in something else. But hey, I'll take that as a good sign! (I'm being too optimistic, I know). They're both playing 'hard to get' and it's driving me crazy! But I would rather not force them until they are both ready. I have to keep in mind that Casper just lost his brother 6 months ago and he has been pretty down about it. He's probably confused why he has a baby sister instead of an older brother. On the other hand, Casey is probably intimidated with Casper because he's twice her size and...he's such a boy and keeps trying to sniff her tushie. I'd be pretty creeped out if that was me too. 

Thanks for the advice about bringing Casper to one of Casey's class. I'll ask my trainer if she will let that. Wish me luck! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

omg CONGRATULATIONS :chili::chili::chili:CUTTE CUTE CUTE :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Give them time... Naz... I know how hard it is and we all want our babies to be best friends... They are getting used to the dynamic. Just like you said... Casper just lost his buddy and Cassey is learning everything in your house... where things are and who they are and the house rule. When I took my second dog home, my first didn't wanna have anything to do with her at all... for a bout 1 week or so... now they are best buds... It's good that you are taking Cassey to puppy class... I am sure that will help a lot...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Thanks, Lindsay! :hugging:
> 
> I just emailed the trainer about the current situation with Casper and Casey so I'm waiting to hear back from her if she has any advices about it. You may be right about the pen though. I let them out and puppy proofed the whole house last night and Casey went up to Casper and pawed his face! Then Casper took a toy in his mouth and looked at her....That's as far as it went though. Casey became interested in something else. But hey, I'll take that as a good sign! (I'm being too optimistic, I know). They're both playing 'hard to get' and it's driving me crazy! But I would rather not force them until they are both ready. I have to keep in mind that Casper just lost his brother 6 months ago and he has been pretty down about it. He's probably confused why he has a baby sister instead of an older brother. On the other hand, Casey is probably intimidated with Casper because he's twice her size and...he's such a boy and keeps trying to sniff her tushie. I'd be pretty creeped out if that was me too.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about bringing Casper to one of Casey's class. I'll ask my trainer if she will let that. Wish me luck! I'll keep you posted.


You're welcome!! You may want to try to let them get acquainted and try playing outside of the pen more often. They seem more willing than being in the pen and thinking "what I am supposed to do with you in here?" LOL 

That Casper is such a boy!! But such a precious boy!! :wub:

Please keep me posted on them and what the trainer suggests. 

Hugs to you and your gang. :hugging:


----------

